# jeter un coup d'œil sur/dans/à - préposition



## poireau

Bonjour,

Avec l'expression "jeter un coup d'oeil" quels types de de prepositions peut-on utiliser?

Par exemple : J'Y jette un coup d'oeil" 
Je jette un coup d'oeil sur/dans/a???

Merci de m'aider!


----------



## sneaky13

J'Y jette un coup d'oeil"

Je jette un coup d'oeil sur la voiture


----------



## Nicomon

aussi...

Jeter un coup d'oeil dans la voiture / les coulisses / l'armoire / la boîte
Jeter un coup d'oeil à l'intérieur / à mon courriel / à la voiture

En fait, toutes les options sont possibles.


----------



## lilatranslator

On dit "jeter un coup d'oeil sur quelque chose" ou "jeter un coup d'oeil à quelque chose" ??? 
Merci


----------



## chinchil

"jette un coup d'oeil à mon rapport"


----------



## Schopenhauer

honnêtement, y a pas de différences (jette un coup d'oeil à cet article, ou sur cet article : pour moi c'est la même chose)


----------



## lilatranslator

Au fait il faut dire que moi aussi je n'avais jamais remarqué la différence. Mais dernièrement en faisant un exercice d'interprétariat consécutif, ma formatrice m'a fait remarquer qu'on dit  "jeter un coup d'oeil à un pansement" et non pas "sur un pansement". Apparemment ça ne fait pas l'unanimité! J'aimerai bien avoir d'autres avis pour avoir le coeur net.


----------



## Calamitintin

Sans hésitation, jeter un coup d'oeil *à* !!!
++
Cal


----------



## itka

Je pense que les deux peuvent se dire avec un sens un peu différent :
jeter un coup d'oeil à qqc : regarder rapidement qqc
jeter un coup d'oeil sur qqc : regarder rapidement qqc pour surveiller


----------



## Nicomon

Le Petit Robert définit _coup d'oeil_ comme regard rapide, prompt (mais ça, on le savait déjà). Exemples cités : _Elle jeta un coup d'oeil *sur *la façade_. _Jeter un coup d'oeil *sur* le journal_ = le parcourir rapidement, en lire quelques lignes.

J'aurais cru aussi que jeter un coup d'oeil *sur* signifiait surveiller, mais dans ces exemples, ce n'est pas le cas. 

Et pourtant, dans le cas du pansement je dirais intuitivement : *à.* Tout comme pour l'exemple de chinchil... jeter un coup d'oeil *à* un rapport. Devrait-on utiliser la préposition *à*, quand _jeter un coup d'oeil_ peut être remplacé par _examiner_? Donc en fait, moins rapidement?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Jeter un coup d'œil _sur le _ou_ au_ journal ne me choque pas. Mais s_ur _un pansement, ça ne va pas. Une explication hasardeuse serait de dire que de toute façon, on va plutôt regarder dessous le pansement que dessus... 

Question subsidiaire : et jeter un coup d'œil _dans _quelque chose (le journal encore, ou une pièce, par exemple), vous le diriez ? (moi oui)


----------



## itka

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Question subsidiaire : et jeter un coup d'œil _dans _quelque chose (le journal encore, ou une pièce, par exemple), vous le diriez ? (moi oui)



Moi aussi... "Jette un coup d'oeil dans la boîte à gants, il doit y avoir une carte !"

Nico, tu as raison, jeter un coup d'oeil sur le journal, ce n'est pas vraiment le surveiller ... et je ne jette pas non plus un coup d'oeil sur le pansement... mais ce soir, mes méninges sont fatiguées... je ne trouve pas d'explication claire sur ces différents emplois...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ça aussi c'est agaçant ...
Ce que je sais c'est que je dis jeter un coup d'oeil sur, à ou dans.
Peut-être le plus facile, dans: je jette un coup d'oeil dans le journal, le dictionnaire, l'annuaire ... pour y chercher un renseignement spécifique (l'horaire de la séance de cinéma, la préposition qui suit coup d'oeil ou le numéro de téléphone).
Pour sur et à, je crois que je les utilise indifféremment, même pour un pansement, l'infirmière jette un coup d'oeil sur le pansement pour voir s'il doit être changé.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] mais ce soir, mes méninges sont fatiguées... je ne trouve pas d'explication claire sur ces différents emplois...


On peut bien jeter qqch sur/à/dans qqch, non ? 
Bon, comme je suis fatiguée aussi, je vais m'en jeter un (*) ! 

(de verre d'eau, bien sûr...  Il faut toujours penser à la modération !)


----------



## Nicomon

On peut jeter un coup d'oeil dans, sur, à... et même à l'intérieur de. J'ai déjà donné quelques exemples, ici  

Je suggère ce qui suit... mais ça n'a rien de bien scientifique... et je ne suis pas convaincue moi-même.  

je jette un coup d'oeil *dans*/*à l'intérieur de* = dans l'espoir de trouver
je jette un coup d'oeil *sur* = regard parfois furtif/en diagonale = curiosité
je jette un coup d'oeil *au* journal /*à* un rapport = j'en lis des plus grands bouts/je l'examine d'un peu plus près. Comme le pansement, sur lequel un regard rapide ne suffirait pas toujours àma, pour déterminer s'il doit ou non être changé. 

Je jette un coup d'oeil sur mon courriel... je regarde combien j'ai reçu de messages. Je jette un coup d'oeil à mon courriel... je lis mes messages.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Le Littré aussi donne "jeter un coup d'oeil *sur*"...


----------



## Nitz1

Je n'ai jamais entendu la préposition "sur" avec "jeter un coup d'œil".
Perso, j'irai davantage avec ce que Nicomo a écrit, enfin... il y a aussi jeter un coup d'oeil pour (verbe) +complément qui est une autre option possible. ex: Je jette un coup d'œil pour être sur qu'ils soient en sécurité.


----------



## Lusios

Il me semble qu'on dirait aussi bien_ jeter un œil à / dans / sur_, mais en effet presque toujours ou toujours _jeter un coup d'œil à_. Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir raison, d'autant que je n'en trouve pas vraiment l'explication.


----------



## Mout

Nicomon said:


> Jeter un coup d'oeil dans la voiture / les coulisses / l'armoire / la boîte
> Jeter un coup d'oeil à l'intérieur / à mon courriel / à la voiture
> En fait, toutes les options sont possibles.



Mais elles ne voudront pas dire la meme chose !
Je jette un coup d'oeil dans la voiture (au cas où j'aurais oublié mes gants sur le siège)
Je jette un coup d'oeil à la voiture (pour voir si elle est toujours bien garée)


----------



## itka

En France, (peut-être pas au Québec) on peut dire aussi "sur" avec une idée de surveillance :
_"Jette un coup d'oeil sur mon bœuf bourguignon pendant que je téléphone."_


----------



## Nicomon

Mout said:


> Mais elles ne voudront pas dire la même chose !
> Je jette un coup d'oeil dans la voiture (au cas où j'aurais oublié mes gants sur le siège)
> Je jette un coup d'oeil à la voiture (pour voir si elle est toujours bien garée)


 Évidemment. Lusios a réanimé un vieux fil. Quand poireau l'a ouvert (en 2006) - en demandant sans préciser le contexte quels types de propositions on peut utiliser - j'ai simplement suggéré d'autres options. Mes exemples n'étaient peut-être pas assez précis.  



itka said:


> En France, (peut-être pas au Québec) on peut dire aussi "sur" avec une idée de surveillance :
> _"Jette un coup d'oeil sur mon bœuf bourguignon pendant que je téléphone."_


 Mais si, « _sur_ » se dit au Québec aussi. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Nitz (et sa phrase exemple me semble un peu bancale)_. _


Autres fils sur le même sujet :
FR: jeter un coup d'œil à/sur - préposition
[…]


----------



## fangus

Nitz1 said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu la préposition "sur" avec "jeter un coup d'œil".
> Perso, j'irai davantage avec ce que Nicomo a écrit, enfin... il y a aussi jeter un coup d'oeil pour (verbe) +complément qui est une autre option possible. ex: Je jette un coup d'œil pour être sur qu'ils soient en sécurité.



Ici au Québec, on dit plutôt:
Jeter un coup d'œil à/dans
et
Jeter un oeil sur (l'Afrique)


----------



## Gswiss

Le Petit Robert opte pour *sur *sans donner d'exemple avec *à* :

_(1668) Coup d'œil : regard rapide, prompt. « Elle jeta un coup d'œil *sur *la façade » (Green). Découvrir, remarquer une chose du premier coup d'œil, au premier coup d'œil. Jeter un coup d'œil *sur *le journal, le parcourir rapidement, en lire quelques lignes. Des coups d'œil._


----------

